# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الداعية الكبير الشيخ د/عبدالله بن محمد الشهراني -رحمه الله-

## تمرة الأحباب

*الشيخ د/عبدالله بن محمد بن سعيد الشهراني -رحمه الله- أستاذ الحديث بجامعة الملك خالد بأبها , أعجوبة من أعاجيب هذا العصر في البذل وتعليم العلم والدعوة إلى الله ومن قلائل أحسنوا الجمع بين العلم والدعوة بصورة قلَّ من يوفق لها.
ولد رحمه الله في قرية القارية في (تمنية) جنوب مدينة أبها عام 1382هـ ونشأ بها وترعرع ودرس بها بداية المرحلة الابتدائية ثم انتقل إلى الطائف عندما بلغ الصف الرابع الابتدائي ودرس بها حتى نهاية المرحلة المتوسطة ليعود بعدها إلى أبها فيلتحق بالمعهد العلمي بها فيكون ذلك بداية انطلاقه في ميدان العلم الشرعي.
**بعد أن أنهى الشيخ المرحلة الثانوية التحق بكلية أصول الدين في فرع جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود في أبها (جامعة الملك خالد فيما بعد) عام 1401هـ , وقد فضلها الشيخ على كلية الشريعة -مع إلحاح شيوخه- لأمرين:

1-* *ميله إلى علم الحديث* *
2-     رغبته عن تولي القضاء*
*
وفي عام 1405 أنهى الشيخ دراسته الجامعة ثم التحق بالمعهد العلمي في أبها معلماً واستمر فيه سبع سنوات عاد بعدها (1413 هـ) إلى الجامعة معيداً وسافر إلى الرياض لدراسة السنة التأهيلية للماجستير التي حصل عليها عام (1418هـ) والتي كانت ضمن مشروع: (كتاب المطالب العالية بزوائد المسانيد الثمانية لابن حجر العسقلاني من باب (ما يحل للعامل من أموال الرعية) إلى نهاية كتاب (الأطعمة والأشربة) تحقيقاً ودراسةً).
**وفي عام 1426هـ حصل الشيخ على شهادة الدكتوراه وكانت بعنوان: (من وصف بلفظ (مقبول) عند الحافظ ابن حجر في (تقريب التهذيب) من غير رجال الصحاح) من (حفص بن عمر بن سعد المدني) إلى (سعيد بن عمرو الحضرمي).
**ومن أهم شيوخه الذين تتلمذ عليهم:

**1-     سماحة الشيخ الإمام/ عبدالعزيز بن باز -رحمه الله- لازم دروسه وقت دراسته في الرياض
**2-     العلامة المحدث/ أحمد معبد عبدالكريم
**3-     الشيخ/عبدالرحيم الطحان
4- الشيخ أ.د/ مسفر الدميني -رحمه الله-
**5- الشيخ أ.د/ ناصر العمر*
*6- الشيخ د/عبدالله المصلح*


*وقد تولى الشيخ عدداً من المهام أهمهما:

**1-     عضو هيئة التدريس في جامعة الملك خالد في أبها.
**2-     مدير إدارة الدعوة والإرشاد بالمكتب التعاوني للدعوة بأبها.
**3-     مدير الأنشطة الطلابية بعمادة شؤون الطلاب بجامعة الملك خالد.
**4-     مؤسس ومدير خيمة أبها السياحية الدعوية لخمسة سنوات متتالية.
**5-     تأسيس والإشراف العام على برنامج تأهيل الداعيات بأبها.
**6-     تأسيس والإشراف على برنامج تأصيل العلمي.
**7-     عضو الجمعية العمومية بجمعية البر بأبها.
**8-     عضو مجلس إدارة جمعية تحفيظ القرآن بأبها.

**وغير ذلك كثير.

**وفاته:
**انتقل رحمه الله إلى جوار ربه في آخر ساعة من يوم الجمعة السابع والعشرين من شهر ذي الحجة من عام 1434هـ في حادث مروري في الطريق إلى أبها عائداً من رحلة دعوية في مدينة بيشة وما حولها , وصلي عليه في جامع الراجحي يوم السبت بعد صلاة الظهر وحضر جنازته جمع غفير ودفن في مسقط رأسه في تمنية.

**والحقيقة أن في سيرة الشيخ عجائب ونوادر ضاق المقام عن ذكرها , لكن عسى أن يستكمل الموضوع في وقت لاحق إن شاء الله.*

----------

